# 1p8t switches



## tdukes (Mar 19, 2019)

Will these switches work for the 1p8t switches for module 8 and HAARP?









						Mini 8-Way Rotary Selector Switch - SP8T
					

When you need a lot of options, you need a Mini 8-Way Rotary Selector Switch. This is basically a single-pole to 8-throw switch. As you rotate the knob around, the middle pin will make  ...




					www.adafruit.com
				




Or are the one here soon to be in stock? I would rather just put them in my next order from here.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 19, 2019)

looks like the same part.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 19, 2019)

Same part, so yes.


----------



## Robert (Mar 19, 2019)

Yep, that's them.        They should be here any day but I'm glad you found an alternate source, I didn't realize Adafruit carried them.


----------

